# why do people always quote the original question in a topic?



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

Is it really necessary?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

240on430 said:


> Is it really necessary?


what do you mean?


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

how did i know someone was going to make that post? :givebeer: ...i meant break not beer


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

haha most people dont realize theres another way to reply, took me awhile to find it out


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Short attention span? lol


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

It might be a style for some...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

240on430 said:


> Is it really necessary?


What about answering a question with a question?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

"why do people always quote the original question in a topic?"


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

240on430 said:


> Is it really necessary?


 what was the question?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Will said:


> Short attention span?




Huh? Watchu talkin 'bout?


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Yup! Short attention span. See what I mean? lol :crazy:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if they are close to being the first person posting they wont normally quote it. but if it is a long thread and they wish to answer the origonal question (not one of the questions after the thread has taken a horrible turn for the worst) then it makes sence to quote.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

pete? said:


> if they are close to being the first person posting they wont normally quote it. but if it is a long thread and they wish to answer the origonal question (not one of the questions after the thread has taken a horrible turn for the worst) then it makes *sence* to quote.


it also works well for pointing out spelling errors and the like :jump:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Tavel said:


> it also works well for pointing out spelling errors and the like :jump:


yes it does.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm with Pete?

A lot of threads go slightly off topic after a while (such as a member compares their tires with the thread starter's tires, and a couple people ask him about his car) so it's sometimes a good idea to make sure it's clear you're answering the original question.


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

pete? said:


> yes it does.


 huh repete naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

240on430 said:


> Is it really necessary?


yes...........


----------

